# My thoughts......Hope it helps all. ;)



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi dave and the team, ive been thinking, (it doesnt happen much, so please bare with me) :chuckle:
The GTR shop seem to have the monopoly on second hand parts for our wonderful cars and rightly so, you guys find good cars and also have a real passion for anything Skyline.
:wavey:
So my suggestion; Right when you buy a car from Japan it generally has a grading, 1-5 i believe, (might be wrong) the number dictates the quality of the car that is being imported.

Would there be any way you could apply this 1-5 grading quality to the parts you guys supply so that the buyer has a better idea of what they're going to be receiving? Im sure it would help us and yourselves mutually as Im sure most buyers would be more than happy to pay a little more for a grade 5 item than say a grade 1 item, (although some may not care as it may be less relevent to them and just get them out of a hole), for me knowing im buying somthing that is of almost new in condition, (or as near as) would encourage me to buy more second hand parts from the GTR Shop. (it would just be nice to have the choice as to what we're buying and not be completely in the dark as to what im buying until we receive it) I have a million things i need to buy for my GTR, (panels, bolts, larger OEM parts etc) and im sure you have them in stock, id just like to know the quality of what im buying is what im searching for.
I'm sure this wouldnt create allot more work, the 1-5 grade would be there just as a rough guide for the buyer.
Keep up the great work. Hope you dont mind my thoughts and look forward to doing business with you guys in the future.

bob


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Good idea. Would work for me.

For example - I would like a new viscous fan as mine is slightly cracked which looks unsightly. Nissan quote over £100 for one and im reluctant to buy second hand as I only want one to improve looks, however a grade 5 part would be an option I would strongly consider.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Be great to hear your thoughts on this one Dave?
People i've spoken to think it would be a great idea!
cheers

bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I too think this would be a good idea (not just for the GTR shop but all traders), so you no what your paying for. Top money for not a top product (broken etc) is hardly a fair deal now. People will still buy low grade parts as long as your honest about what there getting and have pictures.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

I think this is a brilliant idea.

Another thing I would like to see (Dave already shows his prices so sorry for thread crapping!) is for the odd few sellers to put prices on their items. I honestly cant be arsed messaging you asking for prices... Lets be open, not use the excuse of 'the yen is constantly changing'.

Lets stop wasting my time and your time and show the damn price!

/Rant over


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup that too, alot of the time im just window shopping, you wont lure me in with a price if ive gotta ask, just waste mine and yours time. I thought that was a fourm rule anyway, MUST STATE PRICE? or is it different for traders?


----------

